Ask HN: How much is known (with certainty) about the Moche culture? - crypto-jeronimo
======
mtmail
The civilization in modern day Peru 2000 years ago?

[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskAnthropology/](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskAnthropology/)
or
[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/)
might have more experts on that topic.

~~~
crypto-jeronimo
Yes, that's what the question was in reference to - thanks!

